# Eplan-Zeichner



## Jelly (12 Juni 2008)

Morgen zusammen!

Das passt jetzt vielleicht nicht zur SPS, ich wills aber trotzdem reinschreiben:

Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem EPlan-Zeichner, der für uns nebenher ein paar Pläne zeichnen könnte. Im Moment stehen verschiedene Angebote von uns aus, wobei alle Kunden grossen Wert auf den EPlan legen.
Wir sind ein noch recht neues Unternehmen (14 Monate) und noch etwas neu auf dem Gebiet des EPLAN. Naja, bis jetzt gings ganz gut vorwärts, auch wenn vorher noch keiner von uns was mit Eplan gemacht hat.
Ausserdem haben wir momentan keine zeitlichen Reserven, um das selbst zu machen.
Vielleicht mal eine Beschreibung der nächsten Anlage:
1. Schrank: Einspeisung über 2 Zuleitungen (Haupt und Notbetrieb) mit 2 Hauptschalter
2. Schrank: Leistung mit Motorschutz, 2 FUs, Schützen, Thermorelais, ...
3. Schrank: SPS, TouchPanel MP277, nen Haufen Klemmen für Sensoren und Tastern...

ca. 20 Antriebe, (2 davon über FUs)
jeder Antrieb besitzt eine VorOrt-Steuerstelle mit NotAus, Start, Stop, Hand, Automatik, Betriebsleuchte, Störleuchte, Hand-Anzeige.
3 Gruppensteuerschränke, mit JEWEILS wiederum 3 VorOrt-steuerstellen.
alle Signale werden über die SPS verarbeitet, kein Einsatz von Relais mit Selbsthaltung o.ä.

Ablauf wäre in etwa so: Wir würden eine grobe Übersicht erstellen, die Antriebe sind ja aber immer gleich aufgebaut, besitzen nur andere Leistungen... Die erste Ausgabe geht zur Prüfung an die Leute vor Ort. Danach gibts wohl ein paar Korrekturen und Änderungen. Nach dem Bau der Anlage und auch während der Inbetriebnahme kommen sicher auch noch Änderungen, also auch hier Zeit einplanen.

Inhalt des Planes:
Deckblatt
Inhaltsverzeichnis
Busübersicht
SPS-Kartenübersicht
Schaltpläne
Schrankaufbau Türen
Schrankaufbau Montageplatten
Klemmenpläne
Klemmenübersicht
Kabelübersicht
Stücklisten

Über die Version kann ich nichts sagen, so 5.7 oder so. (die letzten wollten P8, das war aber Siemens als Kunde).

Ich sag einfach mal, wer Zeit und Interesse hat, einfach melden, dann kann ich auch genaueres schreiben. Preislich werden wir uns sicher einigen können.


----------



## mrosk (13 Juni 2008)

Ich arbeite mit einem freien Projektanten zusammen, der auf E-Plan fit und auch preislich top ist.

Grüße aus der Lausitz
Holger


----------



## Thommy07 (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo Jelly,
Haben in der Firma eplan5.7 und auch p8. Könnte das auch privat zu Hause nutzen. Bei interesse kansst Du dich ja melden.

Gruß Thomas


----------

